# Niner bikes getting into non-mountain bikes



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Niner RLT ? First Look - BikeRadar

More of a gravel bike than cross bike.


----------



## five5 (Jun 20, 2012)

Interested in what people think about this. Obviously the hardcore roadies are going to hate it, just like the 26ers in MTB.

I'm interested... I'm a Niner MTB fan (I also have 26ers), and think this could be a cool commuter/fitness/cross training bike.

I'd consider setting it up with a flat bar, but maybe not.

Either way, interesting for sure!


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

I love it. 

It's got the only thing missing from the Salsa Warbird (for me)...clearance for 45mm tires. I do a long gravel ride every year that I want clearance for at least 40mm tires and fenders.

For an all-purpose gravel/road/very occasional Cx racer, this will do the job nicely (for me).


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks for posting. 

Just how different is the geometry between gravel bikes and cross bikes? 

On a side note, I like that the "more relaxed" gravel bike is displayed with a SLAMMED STEM 

And why doesn't Niner put the brake cable inside the fork? 


I look forward to the carbon version. And I can't think of Niner without thinking of single speeds. 



five5 said:


> Obviously the hardcore roadies are going to hate it


Why do you say that?


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

Local Hero said:


> Just how different is the geometry between gravel bikes and cross bikes?


From what I've gathered, primarily BB height/drop. BBs are taller on Cx bikes while "gravel bikes" have BB heights in the range of road bikes.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Nater said:


> From what I've gathered, primarily BB height/drop. BBs are taller on Cx bikes while "gravel bikes" have BB heights in the range of road bikes.


Not sure I agree there. Compared to a Euro geo CX bike, sure. Compared to a 'Murican CX bike, definitely not. Most US cross bikes have lower BBs in the 68-72 range. The biggest difference I see is the STA, but that is only a little more slack, the HTA (more slack) and longer chainstays. So it is going to lean more towards straightline stability with a longer wheelbase. The BB drop is definitely within a US cross geometry.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

The longer wheelbase comes with clearance for fatties.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

RBR is going to need a gravel bike forum. These things are getting popular and have little to nothing to do with cyclocross.
This bike looks nice.
Kind of steep head angle....but it's only 1 number in the equation.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Anyone else notice they claim a PF30 bb with 73mm width? I hope that's a typo. Why would you want to run a MTB crank on this thing? 

Also the BB drop of 65mm is a bit high for a "gravel" bike.


----------



## cyclebrarian (Aug 27, 2013)

tednugent said:


> Niner RLT ? First Look - BikeRadar
> 
> More of a gravel bike than cross bike.


 I saw this today and really liked it. And then I looked at the price(s) - wow.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

BB drop could be lower, like 70-75, and the head tube could be a little taller for my tastes, but I like the tire clearance and the stealthy fender mounts.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

cyclebrarian said:


> I saw this today and really liked it. And then I looked at the price(s) - wow.


a
"Wow" as in "what a great price" or "wow" as in "that's crazy money!" ??
"The RLT 9 frame with matching carbon fork will retail for $1,049. Complete builds will range in price from $1,999 to $2,999."
Presumably you meant hella-affordable, because it is.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Its cool but I think its a bit over priced. 1k for an aluminum frame and carbon fork is a bit steep. I know gravel bikes are kind of hot right now. But you can get cross frames with forks for $500 and $600. It doesn't even have thru axles.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

pulser955 said:


> Its cool but I think its a bit over priced. 1k for an aluminum frame and carbon fork is a bit steep. I know gravel bikes are kind of hot right now. But you can get cross frames with forks for $500 and $600. It doesn't even have thru axles.


Niner bikes is a boutique brand, so they don't have the mass quantities that the big names have, to get their prices to a lower price point.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The price is more than fair for a nice aluminum frame with a full carbon disc fork. Specialized disc crux frame is only a bit cheaper, and you know they have more leverage on price.

Thru axles? Seriously? It's a cx bike. Might be nice to toss your MTB wheels on there, but most nice hubs can be switched back and forth.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Corndog said:


> Thru axles? Seriously? It's a cx bike. Might be nice to toss your MTB wheels on there, but most nice hubs can be switched back and forth.


It doesn't have thru-axles. It has the standard Quick Releases


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

My comment is referencing the complaint it lacks thru axles.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

considering it comes with Stan's IronCross wheelset... it's not a suprise it comes with the hubs set up for QR's.

for a gravel bike, do you really need a thru-axle?


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I think the price seems steep because it has a $400+ fork on it. Most aluminum frames with carbon forks have an aluminum steerer. Niner forks are pretty good too. I think it's fair priced considering niner's mtb prices.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

My point exactly.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Corndog said:


> My comment is referencing the complaint it lacks thru axles.





Corndog said:


> My point exactly.


Why are you quoting yourself?

ALso, the hubs on the Stan's supplied wheelset, their 3.30 hub, you can convert to thru axle if needed.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Fat tire clearance, discs and ability to go SS--what's not to like? I like the colors as well, but hope they will come out with some more options. Especially in their lime green color.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

tednugent said:


> Niner bikes is a boutique brand, so they don't have the mass quantities that the big names have, to get their prices to a lower price point.


I'm not saying its not worth it. I just think they boosted the price up a bit. It's not like there frames are made in the US. And there AL. mountain frames only go for around $500. And there carbon forks are a bit overpriced as well.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Nov 21, 2005)

This frame is everything the salsa warbird could have/should have been. It seems to have all the right features including CX friendly cable routing and generous tire clearance. Nice job niner, hopefully it's very popular.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

pulser955 said:


> I'm not saying its not worth it. I just think they boosted the price up a bit. It's not like there frames are made in the US. And there AL. mountain frames only go for around $500. And there carbon forks are a bit overpriced as well.


Not sure where the confusion is. It is right in line with the pricing on all of their other frames. Which isn't that far off other AL MTB frames on the market, if you look at Santa Cruz (Highball AL) and such.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

pulser955 said:


> I'm not saying its not worth it. I just think they boosted the price up a bit. It's not like there frames are made in the US. And there AL. mountain frames only go for around $500. And there carbon forks are a bit overpriced as well.


Sure, the hardtail aluminum frame is $549, which doesn't include the fork.

add a fork... and you're already pushing $1000 total for a lower-end 29er fork.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

tednugent said:


> Sure, the hardtail aluminum frame is $549, which doesn't include the fork.
> 
> add a fork... and you're already pushing $1000 total for a lower-end 29er fork.


Yea if you add a suspension fork. Lots of carbon 29r forks out there for less.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

tiflow_21 said:


> This frame is everything the salsa warbird could have/should have been. It seems to have all the right features including CX friendly cable routing and generous tire clearance. Nice job niner, hopefully it's very popular.


I agree - esp. the discrete fender mounts. Also like that they didn't knee-jerk with the thru-axles that do nothing for a rigid setup but add bother. 

My first thought would have been different for the front end, but I would like to see how this behaves.

Regarding someones question on the MTB crank - Not sure, but maybe to aid tire clearance?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

pulser955 said:


> Yea if you add a suspension fork. Lots of carbon 29r forks out there for less.


if you're going to whine about price, might as well go buy something from bikesdirect

or maybe one of the chinese frames/forks many have purchased with good results.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

tednugent said:


> if you're going to whine about price, might as well go buy something from bikesdirect
> 
> or maybe one of the chinese frames/forks many have purchased with good results.


It's not whining as much as its disappointment at another gravel frame I can't afford.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

pulser955 said:


> It's not whining as much as its disappointment at another gravel frame I can't afford.


Option A: Sack up and save some money from each paycheck until you can afford what you want.

Option B: Runwhatchabrung.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think this bike looks really good but I think the two colors are weak. Niner makes some gorgeous bikes in great colors....maybe the carbon versions of these will be better?


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

Now if they can do a true cross version......


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

The price isn't outrages for a smaller bike company. A Disc brake equipped Crux costs more than this Niner.

This bike should sell very well to the Niner faithfuls and other mountain bikers who think cyclocross bikes are cool but have no intention in racing them.


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

danl1 said:


> Regarding someones question on the MTB crank - Not sure, but maybe to aid tire clearance?


I'm betting the BB width is a typo...they're showing it speced with various road/cross cranksets.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Thats a really good price for the Niner, the One9 or Air9 alu frame retails for $1300 here, the Niner carbon fork is $600 alone.... somehow i think that there will be a fair percentage of gouging added by the time we get a price here in Oz.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

tednugent said:


> Sure, the hardtail aluminum frame is $549, which doesn't include the fork.
> 
> add a fork... and you're already pushing $1000 total for a lower-end 29er fork.


Discalimer: I dont own a niner frame, but price is fair all things considering:

That is the EMD Hardtail, look at the Air 9 and the One 9 Alu frames (although heard one 9 alu not available in 2014), those are/were like $899 and a very popular frames never ridden one but go to a mtn bike race and look at the SS category most of the Alu frames will likely be the One 9. Niner also pretty much revigorated the rigid movement with their carbon forks. Still probably the best Carbon Fork for a mtn bike out if you ask most folks. I am suprised they didn't choose a reynold 853 frame with the experience they have with it.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

I ride fully rigid on all my bikes, my One9 has the matching Niner fork and they are very nice pieces of gear.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i like it.
i want it.
i have a steel singular set up just about the same, except it has the long, sloping TT of a mtb bike. may just see what they charge for teh fork.

they may have it set up for a mtb crank. lots of gravel bikes are set up for mtb cranks. i had to get 2/10 mtb crank/bb to get min to work. a lot of that had to do with the chainring clearance.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

I love Niner, but passed on this bike. I think the geometry of the specialized crux eats this bike's lunch. 

I have two niners, one 9 and and air 9 and have had two other niners. The long chains stays makes this bike a pig on the first 4 mile gravel climb. If you live in the mountains look elsewhere...

I was close to buy, but the geo of this Niner bike turned me away. Good first draft. Why they did not make a real CX bike is beyond me...


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Nov 10, 2009)

pulser955 said:


> Its cool but I think its a bit over priced. 1k for an aluminum frame and carbon fork is a bit steep. I know gravel bikes are kind of hot right now. But you can get cross frames with forks for $500 and $600. It doesn't even have thru axles.





Corndog said:


> The price is more than fair for a nice aluminum frame with a full carbon disc fork. Specialized disc crux frame is only a bit cheaper, and you know they have more leverage on price.
> 
> Thru axles? Seriously? It's a cx bike. Might be nice to toss your MTB wheels on there, but most nice hubs can be switched back and forth.


The guy just bought a Diamondback CX bike. His taste in Aluminum bikes is a bit different than the typical Niner customer.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Explains a lot....  

I have no problem with some running less expensive gear. But you can't compare a DB to a Niner, Crux, or Ridley in the aluminum department and trash on the nicer bikes for being too expensive. It's like comparing a Surly Crosscheck to a bike like my custom steel Hot Tubes. They both get the job done, but they are not the same.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

TheRealKTrain said:


> The guy just bought a Diamondback CX bike. His taste in Aluminum bikes is a bit different than the typical Niner customer.


The DB I got has nothing to do with my taste. It has everything to do with what I could afford. I'm hoping to get a nicer frame for the parts I have next year. But for now the DB is a good way to decide if replacing a regular road bike with something different is the way to go for me.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

ozzybmx said:


> Thats a really good price for the Niner, the One9 or Air9 alu frame retails for $1300 here, the Niner carbon fork is $600 alone.... somehow i think that there will be a fair percentage of gouging added by the time we get a price here in Oz.


I agree Ozzy, i uaed to work in the industry here in OZ, and it amazing how many items have a wholesale that is close to the retail price in the U.S

I know the volumes are small, and taxes are high here is Australia, but many brands, such as niner get import restrictions to Australia imposed by the Australian agents so that you are unable to purchase overseas and ship them in, as the shops/site a not allowed to sell to a Aust customer.

A Good example, you can get a crosscheck f&f form Jenson in the US for $400 odd, yet its around $900 for the same thing through a shop here in Aust. OUCH


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Rowney sports have now taken over as oz distributor... will be interesting to see how they price v Dirtworks.

There's ways around the oz ship ban, most Niner's are under $1000 so with my one9 i got it sent to Shipito.com (US Address house) and they shipped it to me, cost $180 to ship my $500 frame, total was under $700 for a $1200 frame.

I like to buy local but i draw the line at about 15-20% more.


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Nov 10, 2009)

Edited: No point in arguing with ignorance.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

The BB is 68mm. If you want throughs, convert the hubs for DT Swiss axles. The conversion kits are cheap. The price is fair considering Niner quality, parts and the great customer service that Niner has. Now, come on people, post up some pictures!!


----------

